# Introducing Fredo



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Fredo arrived on Friday night and is settling in brilliant, he is a seal point persian


































also quick one of Boris and Tootsie


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOH noooo Vikki.... ...I want!!!. ... a Cuddle....:001_tt2:

AWww hes gorg and so is your other Puddy cats..


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh he is lovely. Gorgeous little bundle of fluff!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwwww me want me want me want,!!!!!!! gorgeous,


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Such a cutie


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Such a cutie Vikki....lovely pics...xxxx


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Awwwwe, gorgeous kitty!

I love the way the older one has it's paws crossed too lol

Sal
x


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

I always wanted a kitty that looked exactly like that when i was younger.
So bootiful.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaw he's lovely


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Totally adorable!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww look at tootsie like this is my house, shes a cutey and fredo is adorable


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

He is gorgeous, such a sweet little face. Boris is looking pretty darn cute nowadays too and Toots of course. 

Izzie


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I love him!!  Plllllleeeeaasseee can I have him!!xxxx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> I love him!!  Plllllleeeeaasseee can I have him!!xxxx


Let me think............................................ Nope :001_tt2:  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> Let me think............................................ Nope :001_tt2:  xxxxxxxxxxxx


Oh! u spoilsport!!:001_tt2:xxx how is boris and toots with him this morning??


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Oh! u spoilsport!!:001_tt2:xxx how is boris and toots with him this morning??


I didnt dare leave them together so seperated them, not good i know, Boris is ok, toots is still a stroppy little bugger, i managed to get them eat next to each other this morning though until fredo decided he would knock toots out the way to get to her food xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> I didnt dare leave them together so seperated them, not good i know, Boris is ok, toots is still a stroppy little bugger, i managed to get them eat next to each other this morning though until fredo decided he would knock toots out the way to get to her food xxx


Awwww bless! sounds like fun!xxx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Awwww bless! sounds like fun!xxx


I know, i had a laugh in the night though, woke up to go to loo and Fredo was asleep on hubbys head  xxx


----------



## CatzEyes (Mar 30, 2009)

Awww......what a darling. So cute and so fluffy. I wanna steal him. Fine I'm on the plane now so I can come cuddle him....Hehehe....


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awwww he's lovely


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

He's just perfect!! Persian kittens are the most beautiful little creatures


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Aud's_Mum said:


> He's just perfect!! Persian kittens are the most beautiful little creatures


I think so to


----------

